# Illegals and Anti American immigrants rioting



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

?Are They Going To Kill Me?:? Trump Supporter Talks About Being Injured During Melee « CBS Los Angeles
Anti-Trump Rioters Gone Wild [UNCENSORED] » Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!
WATCH: A Trump Supporter Walks Through Hell | The Sean Hannity Show

Above are just a few articles from this morning. This is not news to those who live in states that border that evil country mexico. The illegal ******** and anti-American immigrants continue their quest to take over the USA. Is this the one issue that Constitutional minded Americans will maybe decide they will vote for a liberal like Donald Trump? Will he be true to his pledge to close the border?

Inquiring minds need to know.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

We will certainly know a lot more about the fate of our country one year from today. Call me stupid, but I am optimistic that it will be good news.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I was watching those illegal bastards act just like the animals they are, and I had a thought.
An AC-130 would have nicely cleaned the street.
Most of those demonstrators are ******** i'll bet, IMHO illegals have no right to demonstrate.
They need to be gone, back where they came from or the incinerator where the trash needs to go.
What if those were right wingers protesting hildabag?
You can bet there would be national continual condemnation by the commie propaganda organs, to them this was a nothing.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Almost went to Burlingame Friday but decided not too. The news showed an American flag on the ground burning and Mexican flags overhead being waved by the crowd. Most disturbing political scene yet it seems like few care. Also its not a protest when there is violence its a riot.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

As long as the government lets them in our country we will have trouble with them ,, it's time to close the gates and defend our country at all cost . We have the means to do so , so lets get it done .


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Shades of the 68 Democratic convention in Chicago? Maybe not...either way it is going to be a long summer, I probably should lay in a supply of popcorn.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Slippy said:


> ?Are They Going To Kill Me?:? Trump Supporter Talks About Being Injured During Melee « CBS Los Angeles
> Anti-Trump Rioters Gone Wild [UNCENSORED] » Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!
> WATCH: A Trump Supporter Walks Through Hell | The Sean Hannity Show
> 
> ...


What other prez is even talking about the border and the illegals? .... don't question Trump's pledge - it's the only hope that's even showing


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Seneca said:


> Shades of the 68 Democratic convention in Chicago? Maybe not...either way it is going to be a long summer, I probably should lay in a supply of popcorn.


it's going to be the test of a lifetime .... if the whole shebang doesn't blow this year - it never will .... IT IS without a doubt the most intense "perfect storm" cluster f__ck of SHTFs ever to collide in US history ....


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

America has really been transformed into a nutured culture. The things that are protested against the USA would never be tolerated in their home countries. You don't bad mouth any other country while visiting and get away with it. Too many panty-waist touch holes here. jmho.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Cleaned and greased my guns this weekend.... Those lil Tacos run fast, practice "Lead Time Targeting"


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If the illegals want change or are that badly mistreated with all the freebies, they can always go else where or home.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

I'm a bit confused?????????
Everyone is telling me that most companies are moving to Mexico, so all the jobs are down there. Why are so many coming here to find work???????


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

M118LR said:


> I'm a bit confused?????????
> Everyone is telling me that most companies are moving to Mexico, so all the jobs are down there. Why are so many coming here to find work???????


Work is a codeword for welfare. 
Those that want to work stay in the country of drug lords.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> Work is a codeword for welfare.
> Those that want to work stay in the country of drug lords.


So are you telling me that those who want to be on welfare come here looking for work, and those that want a job/employment remain where they are?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Remember when we were told these people were wonderful people with Christian background who would easily assimilate and become good members of our society? Who fell for that crap?

We are witnessing an invasion, and the invasion is condoned and financed by our government.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

M118LR said:


> I'm a bit confused?????????
> Everyone is telling me that most companies are moving to Mexico, so all the jobs are down there. Why are so many coming here to find work???????


Better wages and social services...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> Remember when we were told these people were wonderful people with Christian background who would easily assimilate and become good members of our society? Who fell for that crap?
> 
> We are witnessing an invasion, and the invasion is condoned and financed by our government.


I was in Commiefornia for most of 1965 lived just outside of Watts, was there for the riots.
The trip ended up as an extended vacation for 11 months, went back to my job at H&R after returning.
I worked at Northrop Aircraft during that time.
About 99.9% of the ***** that applied there were rejected due to criminal or immigration issues.
Everybody had to have a clearance, I already had a TS from the military and H&R, was a zip to get it extended to there.
All the ones I encountered on the streets were assholes, the attitude was "******, get out of our country or else".
The friggin blacks were worse. 
During this time I carried a model 10 S&W in violation of the law. Screw them I was not going to get filleighed by some **** with a knife.

I think I brought out in another thread, the mexican government back then was encouraging immigration for the sole purpose of recovering the state by vote.
This was a conclusion formed by the heads of Northrup and US intelligence. 
My cousin's father in law was vice president of Northrop.
It was because of him I was hired on the first visit, in on monday and started the next day, security was deferred for a later clearance.
HE told us about the finding.
Fifty years later as predicted, that evil spawn is rearing its putrid head in defiance as planned, thanks to the demonrats and the stupid other politicos.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> Remember when we were told these people were wonderful people with Christian background who would easily assimilate and become good members of our society? Who fell for that crap?
> 
> We are witnessing an invasion, and the invasion is condoned and financed by our government.


Post of the day^^^


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> View attachment 16040
> 
> 
> View attachment 16041
> ...


I'd rather they don't get any options, Just GTFO!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

hawgrider said:


>


Now these are easy shots....


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> About 99.9% of the ***** t


Now there's a word I have not heard in a long time..... Thanks for the memory.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> I was in Commiefornia for most of 1965 lived just outside of Watts, was there for the riots.
> The trip ended up as an extended vacation for 11 months.
> I worked at Northrop Aircraft during that time.
> About 99.9% of the ***** that applied there were rejected due to criminal or immigration issues.
> ...


In the early eighties I attended patrol dog school and narcotics detection dog school. My first later to be ex wife lived with her family on FT. Sam Houston which was on the other side of San Antonio. I used the SA bus system on the weekends to see her. Rode the buses day and night. Changed buses in what was supposed to be a high crime area. Never had a problem and really enjoyed the company of the Mexicans. They were friendly and polite people. I wonder how they are, now.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Urinal Cake said:


> Now there's a word I have not heard in a long time..... Thanks for the memory.


While at Northrop, I was building a proto intervalometer for retrofitting on an F4E pylon mountings, worked with a mexican, nice guy,

Being new to the state and them, I asked him what nationality he was, he looked at me like I was some sort of an idiot,

then told me he was a ****, I said oh, a puerto rican.

Boy was he pissed, Don't ever call me that name, I am mexican, not PR trash.

I told him that is what we called the PR's back home.

Had no problems with him after, got along ok with him.

I have a good friend of 50 years that I call a ****, he is a Castilian Spaniard.

To me, that is what they all are.


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

immigration is fine. It helped built this country. But it must be done legally. And what's happened is the left, people like Obama, are more interested in how many extra voters they can add to their ranks. That's first and foremost for them. Democrat politics has embolden people like the ones you see in those videos to the point where they feel self righteous in protesting anyone who dares to say they will merely enforce the law.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

People will do just about anything to protect their freebies ,except work, you notice that most of the rioting takes place during regular working hours. A comment was made to me the other day at a restaurant during lunch about the media interviewing people between 9 and 10 in the morning for the news, a political poll was taken at that time, the waitress said I should have been there, sorry, but I'm working at that time of the day, of course the overwhelming majority of the people interviewed were liberal , need I say more.......


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

C.L.Ripley said:


> immigration is fine. It helped built this country. But it must be done legally. And what's happened is the left, people like Obama, are more interested in how many extra voters they can add to their ranks. That's first and foremost for them. Democrat politics has embolden people like the ones you see in those videos to the point where they feel self righteous in protesting anyone who dares to say they will merely enforce the law.


Immigration USED to be fine when the immigrants came to be American's. Now they come for the free stuff and drug money.

Stop ALL immigration for 10 years, systematically deport as many illegals as found. Squash the drug cartels, then in 2026, look at allowing a few per year.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Coastie son's wife is Mexican. Just had a big wedding with a bunch of her relatives, some from the other river bank. For them, the ones born on this side feel the illegals screw up the chances for the ones in Mexico that want to come legally. The ones from Mexico said that if they wanted to live here, they would have already moved.
Most of them around my home area are good, church going, hard workers.

And then there exists that percentage that have embraced the thug culture and the entitlement teat sucklers. I, nor the Mexicans or S. Americans trying to make a home here have any use for them. Trump stepped on his manhood when he grouped them all together, because I know a large portion that would take up arms to prevent them losing their American lifestyle. 
I'm not saying " I have a Mexican friend" like I'm trying to justify a statement. I have Mexican friends plural and in law's who feel the way several of us on this forum feel. 
BTW, a bunch of them get into prepping for the same reasons.
And no, I'm not defending those mojados out there.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I grew up in Los Angeles, never had any issues. We owned some land in Central California that was left year round to our Mexican neighbors to look after. Wsn't till the 90's I ever had any issues with them.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Cut off ALL EBT cards, . . . ALL welfare, . . . ALL foodstamps.

Re-open Monday morning, . . . armed guards outside, . . . proof of citizenship is required for THE person applying. No citizenship proof, . . . head on down to the unemployment office.

Post armed security outside the hospitals: proof of citizenship required except the most dire emergency cases, . . . and THE DAY they are able to travel, . . . into the deportation van, . . . to the border, . . . goodbye.

Mothers who are in labor, . . . bring em in, . . . help em have the baby, . . . send the bill to the white house, . . . 5 days later, momma and baby go onto the deportation van, . . . to the border, . . . goodbye.

Build the wall, . . . post armed guards at the exit doors to every plane, ship, etc, . . . no citizenship papers, . . . turn around and get back on the plane or boat, . . . you are not getting off here. 

Hard hearted???? No, . . . legal hearted, . . . if they don't like their "Old country", . . . then they can go home and fix it.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> In the early eighties I attended patrol dog school and narcotics detection dog school. My first later to be ex wife lived with her family on FT. Sam Houston which was on the other side of San Antonio. I used the SA bus system on the weekends to see her. Rode the buses day and night. Changed buses in what was supposed to be a high crime area. Never had a problem and really enjoyed the company of the Mexicans. They were friendly and polite people. I wonder how they are, now.


Given the fact that I was 23 at the time, I knew little about them, I could not for a million dollars tell you who was legal or a *******.
All I know was that those where I lived were imo trouble makers with an attitude.
Never met a mexican while in Texas. You were just fortunate by comparison.
I can tell you this, people, civilians, who live and work around a military base, generally are a lot more friendly to you, first hand experience on this also.
I am glad I live where I do population demographic wise.
Too old, too nasty, too opinionated, too set in my way to bend over and kiss any ******* or BLM's carrion ass.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

If only our entire country were as peaceful, beautiful and accepting as Chicago and Detroit. I have heard the liberals have made those cities as close to Shangrila as we can ever come.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Are they Mexican citizens or US born who call themselves Mexicans or are they now US Citizens that came here legally from Mexico and went through the Citizenship process?



Coastie dad said:


> Coastie son's wife is Mexican. Just had a big wedding with a bunch of her relatives, some from the other river bank. For them, the ones born on this side feel the illegals screw up the chances for the ones in Mexico that want to come legally. The ones from Mexico said that if they wanted to live here, they would have already moved.
> Most of them around my home area are good, church going, hard workers.
> 
> And then there exists that percentage that have embraced the thug culture and the entitlement teat sucklers. I, nor the Mexicans or S. Americans trying to make a home here have any use for them. Trump stepped on his manhood when he grouped them all together, because I know a large portion that would take up arms to prevent them losing their American lifestyle.
> ...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> it's going to be the test of a lifetime .... if the whole shebang doesn't blow this year - it never will .... IT IS without a doubt the most intense "perfect storm" cluster f__ck of SHTFs ever to collide in US history ....


Didn't live thru the 60's, eh?
What is going on today is a church social compared to the 60's.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Denton said:


> In the early eighties I attended patrol dog school and narcotics detection dog school. My first later to be ex wife lived with her family on FT. Sam Houston which was on the other side of San Antonio. I used the SA bus system on the weekends to see her. Rode the buses day and night. Changed buses in what was supposed to be a high crime area. Never had a problem and really enjoyed the company of the Mexicans. They were friendly and polite people. I wonder how they are, now.


Those were Mexican-AMERICANS!
These are just Dirty Mexicans, emboldened to the core. Someone should have shoved that mexican flag up his azz!
My daughter went to school in Denver, worked as a hostess at a local Beni Hanna as a hostess, The dirty pigs in the kitchen, all related to the manager, would say nasty sh!t to her and constantly telling her "we Takin over this country man"
We sued the Chain and they paid $10k over the hostile environment and sexual harassment. Fokk those dirty basturds!


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

What is our government doing you ask? Are they ignorant dumb asses? Nope they aren't...well the occasional one let's slip stupid remarks but as a whole they are pretty Wiley. How is that, you may ask.
Well they are doing today what they have done in the past but on a larger scale. 

First how do you maintain control? Get people afraid to resist you. How do you do that in a place filled with Real Americans? 
Socialize and dumb them down over decades...
Restrict their ability to resist by regulations and media control....
Turn groups against groups and foster distrust...
Import people who already will not fight the government leadership.....
They did it in Hawaii after WW2 on a small scale to get it to become a state...importation of Japanese...they gradually turned it into a cesspool of socialism. It wasn't hard since they were basically a tribal nation and understood and practiced socialism already. They did it to new York..and California with immigration of Asians and being a hub of liberalism... they did it in Detroit and all over Michigan...first with unions, now with immigrants from Muslim nations..now its national with Mexicans. 

This ain't nothing new...and its too late to stop it. So buy a sombrero, get in a welfare line, vote once, twice, three times if you want...it don't matter...or prepare to resist an go to jail or die.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Didn't live thru the 60's, eh?
> What is going on today is a church social compared to the 60's.


I lived through the 60's upheavals, The riots, commie demonstrations, disdain and disrespect for the uniform I wore and the flag it represented.
I lived through the riots outside my door and thanked god I had my M1 Garands to cling to.
I lived through the coercion of the followers of elijah muhammad and their molotovs.
I lived through the communist professors who spewed forth that ideology to the empty headed kids who today are helping destroy our country.
Those were cancerous cells that today have metastasized into the crud controlling the demise our national existence.
Joe McCarthy was right, just like Billy Mitchell 20 years before, different disease but no less lethal.
There were a lot of washington and hollywood turds that should have joined julius and ethel, there is an even bigger crop of them today that needs the same solution. 
It make me sick to see that black bastards "transformation" of our country.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> Given the fact that I was 23 at the time, I knew little about them, I could not for a million dollars tell you who was legal or a *******.
> All I know was that those where I lived were imo trouble makers with an attitude.
> Never met a mexican while in Texas. You were just fortunate by comparison.
> I can tell you this, people, civilians, who live and work around a military base, generally are a lot more friendly to you, first hand experience on this also.
> ...


Stay out of Worcester! (Woosta)


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Urinal Cake said:


> Stay out of Worcester! (Woosta)


That is where I was born and grew up. 
Left the city at age 35 for where I am now.
Lived a half mile from Harrington and Richardson where I worked from 1958 to 1975 intermittently, about 10 years total time.
When I go there now, only because I have to, I am very well armed, 1911 and Sig 228 or a Glock 23.
The city has turned into a virtual shithole, so sad, becoming another Dirtroit, when I say this, it is true, all the abandoned and crumbling buildings.
Productive people moving out, all forms of low life moving in.
Drugs, shooting are becoming an almost daily thing, with running gun battles in the middle of the day car to car! .
All the manufacturing companies that made the city a great place to live and work are gone, hundreds of them.

UC, we pronounce it wista.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Got the remnants of an Immigrant WWII Paratrooper still surviving in that town SOCOM42. We called him "Uncle Stanley" in English. 

We pronounced it Stasiu, with reverence. Since he earned the rest of that side of the family passage to America. SOCOM42.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Coastie dad said:


> Trump stepped on his manhood when he grouped them all together


I have never heard him group all of them together. On the contrary he has said the opposite.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

With the Cruz announcement, . . . and if the latest polls are totally predictive, . . . 

Guess we're gonna find out if El Trumpo can deliver.......

Stay tuned, get your ticket, the ride is about to start.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Are they Mexican citizens or US born who call themselves Mexicans or are they now US Citizens that came here legally from Mexico and went through the Citizenship process?


Ok. Let me try to answer your question as I understand it, bear with me.
In the family there are Mexicans who are Mexican citizens. They live and work over there. The daughter in law and her mother were born here. DiL's mother was born to a immigrant mother who received citizenship. DiL's father was second generation born here. 
They consider themselves Americans, but refer to themselves also as Mexicans the same way I'm an American, but will also refer to myself as Indian.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

KUSA said:


> I have never heard him group all of them together. On the contrary he has said the opposite.


This may be. What I've heard is he grouped them all together when he first started his campaign. However, we all know how rumors and media can twist things, so I have no point to debate with you on that. I'm basing what I said on what I've heard the kinfolk discussing.
Funny thing, though, most of the older family supports him. Abuela thinks he shoots his mouth off before he thinks, but he's basically a good boy.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Coastie dad said:


> ...the same way I'm an American, but will also refer to myself as Indian.


Indian? Dot or feather'd???


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

technically if they are illegal they have no right here to protest our laws. and if they cause problems as well as trample our flag wiliest flying and waving theirs then it is called an invasion and they should be greeted aggressively with assault squads and sent back in pieces with a note attached to the box saying you made it you name it. no disrespect to the ones that use the proper channels for legal immigration but they should remember when then do get citizenship they are American not Mexican anymore.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> About 99.9% of the ***** that applied there were rejected due to criminal or immigration issues.
> Everybody had to have a clearance, I already had a TS from the military and H&R, was a zip to get it extended to there.


Nope sorry you have it all wrong, I had a Puerto Rican woman inform me that the PR people were called ***** in NY because they said they no specica de english.

They are not hispanic.

*Rancher *


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

KUSA said:


> I have never heard him group all of them together. On the contrary he has said the opposite.


Me neither, sounds like someone is buying into the MSNBC Bull sh!t...


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

azrancher said:


> Nope sorry you have it all wrong, I had a Puerto Rican woman inform me that the PR people were called ***** in NY because they said they no specica de english.
> 
> They are not hispanic.
> 
> *Rancher *


Agree, this was a derogative term given to the Puerto Ricans in the NYC area.
Then later a Poitically correct Term hiSPaniC cam out of that.
I had a very good friend and neighbor for Argentina that asked me what Hispanic meant, I told him the NYC immigration story of the Puerto Ricans. He laughed like hell!


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

being from NY I can agree
most the Puerto Ricans are nothing but trash aleast in the buffalo area but you get a few whom are good folks but they are few in numbers and that's a sad truth


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

New guy 101 said:


> Indian? Dot or feather'd???



As a friend of mine says, " Cigar store, not convenience store."


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

everybody should have the right to live in a great country like the USA (not like today USA)
when people first came over such as the Irish and Asians and those below the boarders when they came they are giving bowl of soup and bread then told welcome to America and that is it 
during the civil war they even taken arms .
my brother in law came from Sicily at age of 2 his father and mother worked hard to a point his father passed away from black lung from working the mines in VA.
his mother is sicken when she hears how any one can get anything with out lifting a finger other then signing papers
todays America is a shadow of its former self from all the BS that's happening now.
the articles nd news should be enough proof that trump might be the best hope we Americans have to fix this country back to what it was and even he is not to be fully trusted , its a damn shame

I rather vote for Deez nuts but trump is all we have now

k back to my kiddie pool of shame


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

azrancher said:


> Nope sorry you have it all wrong, I had a Puerto Rican woman inform me that the PR people were called ***** in NY because they said they no specica de english.
> 
> They are not hispanic.
> 
> *Rancher *


Gee, your not the azrancher either.
The correct phrase is "no habla anglasia".
Your phrasing is Italian, they were called **** (derogatory) because they had no papers issued by their government when they departed Italy, means without papers.
Never did find out about the "harp" thing.

Your point is absurd and uninformed. 
They are called ****'s (a derogatory description) because they are of Spanish descent, where do you think their ancestors came from Korea?
Christopher Columbus a Portuguese with a Spanish crew financed by Spain discovered the island around 1492-3. Remember, Nina, Pinta, Santa Maria???
The island's inhabitants were Indians, as with any oversexed sailors the crews got into the native population like Patton through Europe.
The result is what we have today , ****'S.
The term **** is an abbreviation of the word Hispanic, meaning of Spanish or of Spanish descent.
Also, the island of Hispaniola, meaning little Spain was discovered by Columbus, island is now named Haiti/ Dominican Republic.
The term is applied to, generally speaking, to any country whose major population descendancy can be traced back to Spain via Columbus, Coronado, Pizarro, Ponce De Leon and others.

Tell me I don't know what I am talking about when you actually know what you are talking about.

Massachusetts and New York have the largest PR population in the country, Florida the Cubans who also hate the PR's like the Mexicans.
There use to be a sign in the NY port authority bus terminal, in spanish it said, "Massachusetts has better welfare benefits than NY".
I live in MA., and lived for 35 years in the city with the second largest state population of PR's.
Don't tell me I am wrong about what I have lived with for over 70 years.
I have a very good friend of 50+ years who is a **** and I call him that, he is a Castilian Spaniard, parents migrated here, refugees, 1935 Spanish civil war. Father became CEO of NY Life Insurance. Friend was born here in NY city. Father moved family to Lancaster Ma. to keep them safe.
His mother, father and sisters were/are some of the nicest, sweetest, politest and most hospitable people I have ever met.
They always treated me as one of the family, came close to becoming a family member as a son in law.

The word Hispanic is not a slang word as suggested (**** is), look it up.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Archie Bunker needs to moderate this thread.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> Archie Bunker needs to moderate this thread.


Awwww,............c'mon, Meat Head,.........

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

These stupid bastards are like all the others that have stunk up the Earth through the ages, the only lesson that they ever understand is the sword. And, they will get it to, they don't have any sense and they won't stop, except when they are physically crushed. And that is where it will inevitably lead, there is no other way for this to end.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Denton said:


> Archie Bunker needs to moderate this thread.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Urinal Cake said:


>


Dead from the neck up...a Meathead! I think that I remember this episode from TV, my stepfather loved it, and he was a Democrat!


----------

